# Which 2nd Cervelo would you choose? Rebate Program.



## Rob T (May 9, 2007)

If I had to purchase two bikes in order to take advantage of the current rebate program which 2nd bike choices and size is best choice (if available) to ultimately resell as new?

I plan on purchasing a P2 at very good deal, however due to my schedule the next few days it would be difficult to find partner in time. The overall offer seems so good that I would be able to sell 2nd bike and at least breakeven while getting great deal on bike I am looking for.

Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## Cignal_20 (Jan 11, 2012)

Personal, I would stick with either a P2 or S2, and I'm not biased by the fact that I got both with this deal. I just believe they are proven designs that have stood the test of time. I always consider the lastest and greatest, but then reality sets in. I'm not a professional rider and I doubt I'll gain a major competitive edge from spending twice the money on the "Hot" bike. Plus more people can afford it, so your not alienating 2/3 of the buyers that can't or wont spend 4k on a single bike. Like I said, this is just my opinion.


----------

